# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > F#‎‎ >  برای برنامه های محاسباتی با حجم بالای محاسبات ،سرعت  کدوم زبان بیشتر است؟

## khalvati

با سلام به همه ی دوستان عزیزم

من یه برنامه فیزیک محاسباتی دارم که حجم محاسباتی بالایی داره. می خوام این برنامه رو که با MATLAB نوشتم تحت ویندوزش کنم. ران این برنامه رو رو 8 هسته ای دو روز طول می کشه و OOP نوشته شده. می خواستم ببینم کدوم یکی از این زبان ها C#‎ or #Fاز نظر سرعت مناسب تراند؟من تا دو سال پیش به طور خیلی جدی با VB.NET و C#‎ کار کرده بودم. آیا ارزش داره F#‎ رو یاد بگیریم.

البته لطفا توجه داشته باشید من سرعت وصل شدن به بانک و ... این ها رو که تاپیک قبلی بحث شده بود نمی خوام. یه چیز می خوام شبیه  FORTRAN که فقط برای محاسبات ریاضی خیلی زیاد ساخته شده باشه

----------


## Beginner2013

سرعت این 3  که گفتی چندان فرقی نمی کنه،چون در اصل یه زبانن در سه لباس(سینتکس) متفاوت.اما به نظرم اگه بتونی با خود متلب برنامتو کامپایل کنی یا اینکه کدتو به صورت dll از مطلب بگیری و در این زبانا استفاده کنی سرعت برنامت خیلی بهتر خواهد بود تا اینکه دوباره همشو بازنویسی کنی.

----------


## sahama

می دونی !
هیچ وقت توی سرعت ندیدم چیزی به C++‎ برسه و البته شاهکار طراحی زبانه
البته توجه داشته باش توی ویژوال استادیو کامپایلش نکنی از یه کامپایلر غیر مایکروسافتی استفاده کن مثلا G++

----------


## ramezani_a

Matlab دستورات و کتابخانه آماده زیادی برای روشهای عددی مختلف دارد. اگر تنها از دستورات استاندارد (توابع ریاضی و حلقه و IO و ...) استفاده کرده ای این کار امکان پذیر است و گرنه باید از زبانهایی استفاده کنید که معادلهایی برای این دستورات پیدا کنید (حل دستگاه، حل معادله دیفرانسیل و ...) و بهترین این زبانها C++‎‎‎ است و البته C  هم عالی است و اگر فرترن بلدی اونهم خوب است و سرعت اینها هم تقریبا یکی است و در یک خانواده کامپایلری سرعت همه اینها تقریبا یکی است (gcc و gfortran و g++) و یا (Intel Fortran و Intel C/C++‎‎‎).
F#‎‎‎ هنوز آزمایشی است و البته Syntax جالبی هم نداره و C#‎‎‎ بهتر از اون هست. VB و این دو و C++‎‎‎Net همه از NetFrameWork استفاده می کنند و سرعت آنها تقریبا یکی است.
فقط یک توصیه دارم که برای کار محاسباتی و علمی هیچکدام از راه حل های مایکروسافت (C#‎‎‎ و F#‎‎‎ و VB و .Net)  مناسب نیست و بهتر است با زبان علمی کارتان را توسعه دهید (به نظر من اول C، دوم Fortran سوم C++‎‎‎ ).
با Sahama هم موافقم و کلا کار علمی با Linux و gcc وجه بسیار بهتری دارد. و اینکه میگن Intel  و یا MsVisual C از gcc سریعتر هستند درست نیست و با تست های من gcc اصلا کم ندارد. به هر حال اگه مشتری شدی Eclipse+gcc عالی است.

----------


## mohammadsepehri

* 							با سلام -کتاب جدید آموزشی اف شارپ با امکانات خیلی زیاد از انتشارات دیباگران منتشر شده است . لینک خرید کتاب هم  اینه :
http://www.mftshop.com/productdetail...type=b&id=7608 
پیشنهاد میکنم امتحان کنید . 						*

----------

